# Next HH novel after 'The First Heretic'?... 'God King' 2011?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/releases.php

i see in Jan 2011 G.McN has a book coming out titled 'God King'. could this be the next title in the HH series? looking at the titles without covers coming up after Nemesis gets released in Aug 09, i reckon this one could be the next one! unless 'The Emperor's Finest' by Sandy Mitchell in Dec 09' is, but i havent heard anything annouced about S.Mitchell joining the HH team? ADB's 'The First Heretic' is out in Nov 09' so it must be one of the two ive mentioned... what do you think? have you heard any news from any blogs etc?

What do you think 'God King' could be about? the Big E himself?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Most likely, perhaps a novel about the Emperor and Rogal Dorn on terra building the Golden Palace and the Astronomicon.

Or perhaps the Ullanor crusade.


----------



## Kerick (Feb 24, 2009)

I came to the conclusion that God King by Graham McNeill is the last installment in the Sigmar trilogy. Graham wrote the other two Sigmar books and he said he was working on the third. Also the release date seems right for the final Sigmar book.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Kerick said:


> I came to the conclusion that God King by Graham McNeill is the last installment in the Sigmar trilogy. Graham wrote the other two Sigmar books and he said he was working on the third. Also the release date seems right for the final Sigmar book.


Yea I agree, that was my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> http://www.blacklibrary.com/releases.php
> unless 'The Emperor's Finest' by Sandy Mitchell in Dec 09' is, but i havent heard anything annouced about S.Mitchell joining the HH team?


He isn't, The Emperor's Finest is the 7th Ciaphas Cain novel.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

ok... hmmm, so if neither of these are the next HH novel... any ideas what the next one is and when it will be?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> ok... hmmm, so if neither of these are the next HH novel... any ideas what the next one is and when it will be?


Dont think we have any clue.

But we have the next 5 lined up (all of which are released in 2010):

1. Raven's Flight.
2. A Thousand Sons.
3. Prospero Burns.
4. Nemesis.
5. The First Heretic.

So I imagine we wont know about book 16 until sometime next year.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Man I dislike audio books, it's like... Cheating on reading if you get my drift.
But... If anyone has a torrent where you can download the lightening tower/dark king audio book please pm it to me.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

You should know better than to ask for torrents.


----------

